# Dermalogica medibac clearing system?



## fishchick72 (Jun 17, 2007)

has anyone tried this? my stepdaughter works at a spa/salon/beauty supply &amp; she brought me samples of this &amp; in one day I see such improvement in my face. She brought me a trial kit to try out &amp; then if I still like it she can get me the full size ones. I looked for reviews &amp; couldn't find any, so just wanted to ask.


----------



## Kathy (Jun 17, 2007)

I've heard good things about the line, but I've never tried it.


----------



## monniej (Jun 18, 2007)

well, i totally love dermalogica products, so i'd be willing to try just about anything they make, but i haven't tried this particular kit. what comes in the kit?


----------



## Babino (Jun 18, 2007)

Hello! I am a Dermalogica junky...! I have EVERYTHING of theirs! I live in the Middle East and over here it is SO dry and sunscreen is a must! PLUS the sand gets in your pours if you don't protect your skin. Dermalogica is the only thing that has kept my skin nice over here. The body lotion is a MUST and the Kits are amazing. I actually am trying their tinted coverage foundation right now and really like it...I don't feel like I have anything on my face. I'm usually wearing gloMinerals but wanted to try this out. Dermalogica's Pre-cleanse completely transforms your before bed ritual! Also the daily microbration scrub is amazing! I wake up each morning and I am GLOWING! I hope this helps...If you ever have any questions about ANY dermalogical product I have more than likely tried it out...and LOVED it!




Hope this helps....


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 18, 2007)

I have tried dermalogica but I didn't like it.. I think it was too rich for my skin, and I didn't like the smell.

But I hope it works for you, I'm glad you got results


----------



## susanks1 (Jun 18, 2007)

I love Dermalogica products. It has been the best skincare for my skin. It is the only skincare line I use.


----------



## lindacham08 (May 14, 2010)

This acne system did wonders for my face. Im 20 years of age and I've been suffering from acne since middle school. I've tried everything,you name it, proactive and all the other stuff didn't work for me. I am now on my second week of using this product and there has been a major difference, it actually showed results in 3 days. Not only do I have huge pimples, I had really bad brake out through out my whole face. I would highly recommend trying this product. You will not regret it. The only negative side to this product..$$$ it can be quite expensive, but worth every penny.


----------

